# Apache error - Invalid Command 'AddType'...

## humbletech99

Hi, I've got apache2 with a custom httpd.conf but I get the following error:

```
Syntax error on line 16 of /path/to/httpd.conf:

Invalid command 'AddType', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
```

I don't know why this error is occurring, the apache is emerged but started with the following line so it uses the pre-made apache conf:

```
/usr/sbin/apache2ctl -f /path/to/httpd.conf -DSSL -k start
```

If I comment out the AddType line that it refers to, the error simply picks the next one when I rerun apache2ctl

Does anybody know why this error occurs?

----------

## tSp

what happens if you move that line to below the DefaultType line or where the other AddType configurations are at??  If it still errors after moving it, what is the complete line?

----------

## humbletech99

I've sorted it, a module needed to be loaded first (can't remember which one now), but I now have a more serious problem, apache keeps segfaulting at every page request and serves nothing. Not sure if it's the php on it or what, but that's a topic for another thread I've just created.

----------

